# New Kubota Tractor



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

So, I'm skiing on the Internet and trip across a Kubota tractor dealer that had a Kubota Configuration. Thought I see what they cost----WWWOOOOOWWW!

I configured a M7-151KVT with 4WD, loader, bucket, bale spear, and a couple of other items -- $171,880 including $5,000 for a one year warranty.

And I thought Deere was proud of their equipment!

View attachment document.pdf


Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Suggested list price", though. Nobody pays close to that. And thats a CVT transmission, too.

Actually thought the loader was really reasonable at $11,885 with euro quick attach and 3rd function valve. Seen smaller loaders sell for more than that.

Not like I could afford any of it....LOL


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The 24/24 Transmission came in at almost $160,000.

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> The 24/24 Transmission came in at almost $160,000.
> 
> Ralph


Did you price/build other brands of tractors?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

No.



8350HiTech said:


> Did you price/build other brands of tractors?


No. I was just looking out of curiosity.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was at Messicks, they were selling those new bigger Kubbys for ~$125k.
If you want a big tractor in the 150-200hp, you really need to look at Agco/Massey. You can get a big Valmet/Sisu diesel with a Fendt CVT and rear axle for ~130k. Lots of comfort, front suspension, to make the day a little easier. 
I'll never be in one, but I did sit in one hahahaha


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have noticed the last few years kubota is starting to price themselves out of the market they once had. My 8560 is 4.5 years old. To get the new M5 series to replace it now its 33% higher in price. Sure they have added def to the exhaust and you get a slightly bigger cab, but in four years its a huge price increase. The basic tractor is still the same. The people i know who have kubotas bought them for a good reliable tractor at a decent price. Now the price is getting unrealistic and other brands look like an excellent option.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I’d be kinda leery of a KVT anyway. Guy on agtalk owns one and Kubota cannot get the KVT to perform normally. The tractor slows way down when it hits a hill going down the road, like to 10-12 mph. There’s a lot of electronic wizardry behind making infinitely variable transmissions work, and if the manufacturers don’t get it all right strange things can happen.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think Kubota has changed, too. They spent the last 40 years "proving themselves". To their credit, I think they've done a pretty fair job. Very few big issues, what you see is what you get, engines used in gazillions of other brands of equipment, etc. They have established themselves as one of the biggest players in the 50-150HP range. Their engines and drivetrains are very solid. Real nice US made loaders.

My guess is they now "want to get paid" for their good track record, BIG dealer network and dealer support in that size range.

I'm not supporting the notion of pricing tractors up there with the ridiculous Deere, Fendt, JCB prices, but I think thats the new market they want to compete in. I think they should stay in the middle. Thats where they do the best.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Come on Ralph, you probably would have much a lower price if you didn't select the 'Auto Diff. Lock Function'. I mean how hard is it to manually push a lever or button, when you need too?? Might want to reprice with a 'Manual Diff. Lock Function'.  :lol:  :lol: I'm sure glad you didn't add a radio and hope that the horn is a good one.

BTW, thanks for the good laugh today. If I'm ever in the need for a 140+ tractor, I might not look at orange.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hog you're in Canada aren't you? We get pretty wild price swings as the yen seems tied to USD. When our dollar is down against the US the Kubota prices go way up.



hog987 said:


> I have noticed the last few years kubota is starting to price themselves out of the market they once had. My 8560 is 4.5 years old. To get the new M5 series to replace it now its 33% higher in price. Sure they have added def to the exhaust and you get a slightly bigger cab, but in four years its a huge price increase. The basic tractor is still the same. The people i know who have kubotas bought them for a good reliable tractor at a decent price. Now the price is getting unrealistic and other brands look like an excellent option.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Around here Kubota has gotten rid of there smaller dealers if the dealership wouldn’t build a 2 millllon dollar building you are out. Same attitude as all the big industry types. When I was a kid every little town around here had a Mack truck dealership/service center now I would have to drive an hour each way to find one. Deere ,Chevy ,Dodge same with appliances too.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Hog you're in Canada aren't you? We get pretty wild price swings as the yen seems tied to USD. When our dollar is down against the US the Kubota prices go way up.


Yes iam in Canada and our dollar does not help. That does explain half the price increase but not all of it. But even without our poor dollar kubota anything has still rose in price a lot the last year or two.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

It seems to me prices have taken a jump in last couple of years and follow me here, I think Trump being elected is part of the reason. Not that he is the problem but big money felt comfortable they could depend on a slowing if not a stopping on the industry killing games the last president's administration was playing. I think here was a stock piling of money in some industries who knew they wanted or needed to build or such but were seriously scared to do so but when President Trump was elected they felt they had a window to takes those jumps such as some of what has been talked about here. This from a person who for 15 cents use to be able to buy a cold Pepsi and a pack of Lance crackers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

All I can say is I'm thankful I can get by with well used tractors. And that there's a plethora of really nice used tractors out there. Those new tractor prices are for people who are much more fortunate than me, and I think I'm pretty fortunate! 
I've owned 1 new tractor in my life and it was a "demo" with 110 hours on it I bought 7 years ago and I'd really doubt that's ever going to happen again. Maybe a new attachment or 2. Like a rake or a round baler. New tractor??? Not in my near future. 
Even if I doubled my hay profits, kept on mowing 500-1000 acres of conservancy fields, and snowplowed 30 driveways in the winter as I do now, I still don't think I could afford a new $125,000+ 150HP tractor. 
I do see the local BTOs rolling in new 1/4million dollar Fendts, so I guess it's a matter of farming a lot more acreage and have beans & corn in their portfolios. 
I really don't want a new tractor. I prefer the pre emissions tractors, anyway.


----------

